

"I hope that this post encourages other JRubyists to speak up" - evdawg
http://syntatic.wordpress.com/2008/11/25/the-closet-jrubyists/

======
pjhyett
For what it's worth, GitHub will be licensing copies of the site shortly using
JRuby so we can distribute the code compiled.

We're fans.

~~~
michaelneale
Wow - that's a pretty strong endorsement. Best of luck with it all !

------
chubbard
Wow. That was a really great post. I've been contemplating about switching to
JRuby because of all the headaches C Ruby and Rails has with Threading. This
is a very good endorsement to switch. And, with GitHub doing the same.
hmmmmmmm

------
bprater
What is he talking about when he says "pricing time"?

~~~
zupatol
I understood it was the time it takes to calculate the price of the financial
instruments.

